# Eva Herzigova - Evas Baby ist da



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2011)

*Eva Herzigova: Evas Baby ist da

Supermodel Eva Herzigova ist Mutter eines zweiten Sohnes geworden. Das hat ihr Management jetzt bestätigt - der Kleine kam in London zur Welt​*

Fast zwei Wochen alt ist der kleine Sohn von Eva Herzigova schon, als endlich offiziell wird: Ja, seit dem 13. März ist die schöne Eva Doppel-Mama. Die Agentur des Models, "Storm Managment", bestätigte das gegenüber dem Magazin "People". Der kleine Junge namens Philip kam im Londoner Portland-Krankenhaus zur Welt.

Das 38-jährige aktuelle Chopard-Gesicht, das mit der Werbung für den "Wonderbra" berühmt wurde, und ihr Partner Gregorio Marsiaj haben bereits den gemeinsamen Sohn George.


Im Oktober wurde Eva Herzigova in einer Londoner Kinderboutique fotografiert und danach auf eine mögliche Schwangerschaft angesprochen. Schon damals öffnete sie sich gegenüber "People" und berichtete von der großen Begeisterung über den kommenden Nachwuchs, die bei ihrem Freund Greg und ihrem Sohn herrscht. "George ist sehr süß und stellt alle möglichen Fragen zum Baby und spricht mit meinem Bauch", erzählte die Blondine damals. Nun können sich der Dreijährige und sein Brüderchen von Angesicht zu Angesicht kennenlernen.

Quelle : cfu

*
Da sagen wir mal Glückwunsch:thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------

